# Stockage Google Photos



## D-REC (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvel inscris mais suis ce site depuis un petit moment avec intérêt.

J'ai un souci avec l'application google photo, j'ai stocké toute mes photos sur l'appli depuis sa sorti, mais je viens de me rendre compte que l'appli iphone me prenait 19GO en local. j'ai regardé dans les parametre de l'appli, dans ceux de l'iphone , j'ai fais quelques recherches mais ne trouve aucune solutions.

Je suppose que c'est un réglage de la mémoire tampon, mais je ne trouve pas ce parametre.

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Nico1971 (6 Juillet 2015)

D-REC a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvel inscris mais suis ce site depuis un petit moment avec intérêt.
> 
> J'ai un souci avec l'application google photo, j'ai stocké toute mes photos sur l'appli depuis sa sorti, mais je viens de me rendre compte que l'appli iphone me prenait 19GO en local. j'ai regardé dans les parametre de l'appli, dans ceux de l'iphone , j'ai fais quelques recherches mais ne trouve aucune solutions.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Il n'y a rien à ce sujet, je te conseil:
Si tu es sûre que tes photos sont stockées dans le cloud Google, t'embêtes pas désinstalles l'appli et ré-installes la, tu ne conserveras que les vignettes de tes photos et tu videras ta mémoire par la même occasion.


----------



## D-REC (7 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour cette réponse, j'ai desinstallé l'application hier, j'ai donc récupérer mes 19go , je l'ai réinstallé dans la foulée et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'app me reprends déjà 7go, j'y comprends rien.....


----------



## Nico1971 (7 Juillet 2015)

D-REC a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, j'ai desinstallé l'application hier, j'ai donc récupérer mes 19go , je l'ai réinstallé dans la foulée et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'app me reprends déjà 7go, j'y comprends rien.....



Cette info de stockage, tu la trouves bien depuis ton iPhone dans Réglages, général, utilisation, gérer le stockage, google photos !
C'est franchement curieux, j'ai pour 10 000 photos stockées environ 100 Mo de stockage sur mon iPhone


----------



## D-REC (7 Juillet 2015)

Oui c'est bien là que j'ai trouvé l'info, j'ai 43,1go d'utilise et 12,3 go de disponible 
Photos et appareil : 17,7go
Google photos : 7,1go
.......


----------

